# Partitionierung / Performance

## Erdie

Hi,

ich bin gerade im Installationfieber und wie immer stellt sich die Fragen der Festplattenpartitionierung. Bis jetzt habe ich immer dazu tendiert, relativ viel Partitionen anzulegen, bin aber inzwischen auf den Trichter gekommen, dass das auch nciht der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist. Das Notebook hat eine 250 GB Platte und ich habe mir überlegt, es ganz einfach zu halten nach folgendem Prinzip:

/dev/sda1 /boot

/dev/sda2 swap

/dev/sda3 /  -- der Rest der Platte

Da 250 Gig ja schon einiges ist, frage ich mich ob es der Performance abträglich ist, wenn die Partition so groß wird, oder ist das bei heutigen Dateisystemen vernachlässigbar? Ich möchte ext3 verwenden. Die Architektur wird x86_64 sein.

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## schachti

Auf die Performance sollte die Partitionsgröße an sich keinen Einfluß haben - lediglich auf den Overhead, was den Speicherplatzbedarf angeht.

----------

## bell

Hallo,

ich würde /home auf jeden Fall vom Rest des Systems trennen.

/boot muss nicht auf eine extra-Partition. Das war mal pflicht, bevor LBA möglich war.

Bei ext3 musst Du beachten, dass das Dateisystem 5% des Platzes für Notfälle reserviert. Das sind bei 250 GB  - 12,5 GB!

dies kannst Du mit "-m" parameter beim mkfs.ext3 ändern oder bei vorhandenen Partition mit tune2fs freigeben.

Ich habe bei mir inzwischen bei allen ext3-Partitionen "-m0"  :Cool: .

Performance-Probleme sind mir nicht bekannt.

----------

## Erdie

Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Wieso sollten man eigentlich /home separieren? Wenn auf dem System nur 1 User werkelt (meine Wenigkeit), wo liegt dann der zusätzliche Sicherheitsaspekt?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## schachti

Wenn Du das System mal neu installierst, ist es so einfacher, die Daten im home-Verzeichnis zu behalten, weil die Partition dabei nicht angetastet wird.

----------

## bell

1. Wenn die root-Partition voll läuft, (Log-Dateien, irgendwas im /tmp o.ä) hat es bei einer getrennten Home-Partition keine Auswirkung auf Dateien. Ich hatte am Anfang Win-like alles auf einer Partition. Wenn diese voll lief, wurde beim speichern irgend einer Datei eine leer-Datei erzeugt. War sehr ärgerlich.

2. Auf Home-Partition gibt es weniger Schreibzugriffe, als auf den Rest des Systems. Duch ein Dateisystem-Crash ist die Systempartition öffter betroffen. Home mit den wichtigen Dateien bleibt.

----------

## lonex

Das Handling des Portage-Trees (Syncen, Dependencies berechnen etc.) verliert auch weniger an Performance, wenn man für den Portage-Tree eine eigene Partition einrichtet, so irgendwo zwischen 1 und 2 GB, je nach FS.

Mit ner kleinen Partition verteilen sich die hundertausende von Dateien im Tree nicht über die gesamte Platte und die Seek-Times der Festplatte sind deutlich kürzer.

----------

## schachti

Dann doch lieber gleich squashfs+aufs (oder squashfs+unionfs) für den portage tree.

----------

## musv

Ext3 ist nicht grad ein Geschwindigkeitswunder, wenn es Dir tatsächlich um Performance geht.

----------

## Max Steel

Also solange ich nicht nur 10 GB habe, nutze ich eine extra Partition von 2 GB mit reiserfs (-o defaults,noatime) für den Portage-tree.

HAt den Vorteil, du kannst, falls du dir irgendwas verhunzt hast einfach: umount /usr/portage && mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hd?? && mount /dev/hd?? /usr/portage um mal aufzuräumen, und sie verteilen sich nicht über die ganze Platte, ansonsten nutze ich Squashfs+Unionfs/aufs, diese Datei kann man auch ganz einfach auf eine extra Partition von vll 1GB legen, ein Ordner distfiles und einer für den Tree der nach /usr/portage gebindet wird.

----------

## schachti

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ext3 ist nicht grad ein Geschwindigkeitswunder, wenn es Dir tatsächlich um Performance geht.

 

Der ideale Einstieg in einen Flame War bzw. Glaubenskrieg... Popcorn bitte!

----------

## Necoro

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Ext3 ist nicht grad ein Geschwindigkeitswunder, wenn es Dir tatsächlich um Performance geht. 
> 
> Der ideale Einstieg in einen Flame War bzw. Glaubenskrieg... Popcorn bitte!

 

Den hatten wir doch schon in x Threads. Schau dir die Teile also bitte aus der Konserve an  :Wink: . Ne neue Live-Version ist unnötig... das popcorn darfst du aber hier lassen ;P

----------

